
The evolution of puppy dog eyes - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/06/190617175625.htm
======
salutonmundo
another article that covers this:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/06/domestic...](https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/06/domestication-
gave-dogs-two-new-eye-muscles/591868/)

